# Freshwater "mini" crabs ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Please give me a link where I can buy one or two. 
I only have one such link and the shipping is...well you know.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Just for clarification, do you mean fiddler crab (Uca. spp)? These are commonly known as "mini" crabs, but I don't want to give you a link to something you don't want to buy or the wrong organism.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

There is also the red clawed crab sometimes sold as mini crabs. So, which one would you like the links to? FC, RCC, or both?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't elaborate on the question to keep it simple. Fiddler crabs need land and no they are not what I meant.
When I had a brackish water tank it may have been "cool" but not now.
Red Claw or Batik crab is what I meant. Actually I didn't think of the Fiddler Crab when I posted this. Seems there may have been
a good reason to elaborate some.
Frogs, Shrimps, and Crabs for Sale
It's not the price of the individual item but the cost of the shipping that gives me heartburn.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Frogs, Shrimps, and Crabs for Sale

Shipping Charges 
are usually $33.25 for one shipment, containing any number of items, sent to one address. One item or one-hundred items the Shipping Charges are usually the same.

No Minimum Size Order 
There is no minimum order size. Order as many items or as few as you want.

This has both.

Also, the "mini" crabs are brackish water and need land access. If one or both of these is not provided, expect the life of your crab to shorten. May not be by much, but they really do need land access AND brackish water to thrive and live their longest possible lifespan. Also, because of this, I would not put them in a community aquarium with other fish. All crabs really should be in a species aquarium.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Lol. You posted the same link right before me. The thing is, I've done extensive research into where to buy crabs and for the species you are looking for, that really is the best deal you can get, unless you go through a local fish store.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Oh, and forgot to mention, the batik crab is one of the few I do not know much about. So, you may get away this time.... Lol!

I am obsessed with all things crab. So, that's why I've done extensive research on them. Mainly because crayfish are illegal in AZ. 

Also, as I am sure you do, please make sure to thoroughly research any organisms you plan to get BEFORE you get them. This is mainly for anyone out there reading this who needs this piece of advice.....
....
....
Yes, I'm talking to YOU!


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Oh, and just as an update, I did research the batik crab, and there is like zero information on how to car for them. However, I did find a thread on another forum of a guy who keeps them. Evidently they need a Paludarium style environment. Basically, half land and half water, and really humid. It's basically a terrarium with an aquatic section. So, sorry, unless you ordered them already, they are probably not suitable. I don't know how you plan to keep it, and I really don't want to know.

I consider all crabs my children, and thus, if I hear an inkling of someone keeping a crab in the incorrect habitat, you will hear it, and may keep hearing it depending if I told you before. This is my main pet peeve, people keeping my children in the wrong type of aquarium where they are not happy and thriving. This is basically, for the majority of crabs, part water and part land. How much of each depends on if the species of crab is terrestrial or aquatic.

I will stop now. But just be warned!


----------

